# Illustartor + Pathfinder



## iLoveDrips (15. März 2006)

ich habe ein problem und wollte mal wissen ob mir hier jmd weiter helfen kann 
also ich will in illustrator cs aus 2 kreisen einen machen (der rotmarkierte bereich soll bleiben)
wie stell ich das am besten an

danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## habema (15. März 2006)

also im solid edge cad prog is des ganz einfach aber bei illu....muss ich mal überlegen ob ich was finde.....


----------



## LOonIE (15. März 2006)

Moin.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Kreis1 der große / äussere ist und Kreis 2 der kleinere / innere.

Fülle beide mit einer anderen Farbe > Fläche + Übersicht *( 1 )*
Dann benutze das Messerwerkzeug, um die obere helfte des Kreises1 abzuschneiden. ( alternativ ein Quadrat darüber legen, Quadrat und Kreis1 markieren *( 2 )* und mit Hilfe des Pathfinders abschneiden ( zweites Symbol ) und auf "Umwandeln" klicken. *( 3 )*

Jetzt Kreis1 ( oder besser gesagt, die verbliebene untere Hälfte ) und Kreis2 markieren. Auf "Zusammenfügen" ( erstes Symbol ) im Pathfinder drücken *( 4 )*> umwandeln > Fertig! *( 5 )*


----------



## iLoveDrips (15. März 2006)

das mit dem quadrat verstehe ich nicht ganz kannst du das genauer erklären


----------



## LOonIE (15. März 2006)

hier nochmal verbildlicht.....Im vorangegangenem Post werde ich noch die Zahlen / Schritte einfügen.

Die gewählten Knöpfe im Pathfinderfenster sind die, die es zu drücken gilt. - Nur achte vorher genau darauf, welche Flächen markiet sein müssen. Sieht man auf den Screenshots.


----------



## iLoveDrips (15. März 2006)

oh jetzt hab ich ne neue frage und zwar (is dann auch erstmal die letzte..)
der grün hinterlegte pfad soll weg


----------



## 555 (15. März 2006)

Einfach wieder den Pathfinder nehmen.

1. Das Symbol links unten anklicken (bei Pathfinder)
2. Gruppierung aufheben
3. Die ungewünschten Flächenteile löschen.
4. Die gewünschten Flächen wieder zusammfügen 
    -> Das Symbol links oben (Formmodi)

So das wars.

Grüße
555


----------

